# Ferrus Manus Model by FW



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uhm... Am I the only one who gets a "Homepage could not be found" when going to http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> Uhm... Am I the only one who gets a "Homepage could not be found" when going to http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/?


Works fine for me. 

It's absolutely stunning ;_; They need to hurry the hell up and expand their Night Lords line.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

simply stunning


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Best Primarch so far, absolutely stunning.

Midnight


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Pfft. That's not Ferrus. Where's is Power Wrench? 



That's a cool looking model though. Probably one of the better Primarchs they have done so far. The backpack is a little too busy for me, but the pose is incredibly evocative of movement.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

..
...
....
.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wondered about the missing power wrench as well.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A vast improvement over the likes of Angron and Fulgrim.

Restores a little faith in the prospect of the Night Lord Primarch, Konrad.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's so shiny :grin:

Looking forward to seeing the rest. With the £7k 'buy all the ultramarines' bundle confirmed, i wonder if we'll get a one-click all the primarchs option from FW.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Deffo my favourite out of the 3 so far! Epic work!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah. 

He looks awesome.
_And_ he would probably make a pretty good start for a Perturabo conversion.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dear lord!

Still hate Fulgrim, although I like the way they look posed together :so_happy:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Fulgrim isnt that bad of a model, once you see them both together like that.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Buying that. It's an absolutely stunning model. Though honestly there is a good chance I may never paint it. It's just that sexy I'd be scared of painting it. So may have to actually have it commissioned, something I'd never thought I'd do, then again never thought I'd ever own a model that stunning. 

Love it, so between Massacre, Ferrus and Iron Hands Contemptor I'm going to be selling organs this Christmas.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thought he would be the next Primarch. That's an epic model, best of the three Primarchs so far.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I WANT!!!!!! Can't wait for them to sculpt Corax.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I am not a fan of these character, fulgrim and angron are shit, but this I like, I will admit that quite freely, though not as much as abaddon and loken, especially loken, the only HH era character I give a shit about.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

If they were really smart ( they are already smarter than GW so it may happen) they would have the option to get Fulgrim and Ferrus as a pair with a slight discount.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's the best one yet. Immediately upon seeing it I informed the missus that I found my christmas present.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And they just keep getting better and better. Bloody awesome work. I wonder if we will be seeing the Morlocks any time soon now?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

His face is simply gorgeous with the level of expression they've worked in there. GW may not be able to say they make the best miniatures in the world but Forgeworld certainly can. The entirety of the Heresy line has been brilliant.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This model is stunning, but he kinda looks like he's holding his hammer like a light saber.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh My God.

:shok:

----

Ok I am fine now, ALMOST spent a bunch of money on that man.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh my emperor. He is so badass. I can't wait for them to do Vulkan.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Great model - the pose and detail are stunning. However his face is not how I imagined Ferris - kind of thought of him as more flat featured and broad. Still, great sculpt.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks amazing! Not noticing many shared facial features considering they're brothers though...


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Not only is that an awesome sculpt and model in its own right but will be awesome for a great number of conversions. Jackpot all round.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> That looks amazing! Not noticing many shared facial features considering they're brothers though...


Different mothers?:wink:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

reubiedoo said:


> but will be awesome for a great number of conversions


But what is the scale of the Primarch models in comparison to normal marines? You might be able to get some Terminator parts fun out of them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Different mothers?:wink:


'If Slaanesh is the god of pleasure, how come Tzeentch has a thousand sons?' - unknown Fantasy Battle Brothers team name.

Midnight


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> 'If Slaanesh is the god of pleasure, how come Tzeentch has a thousand sons?' - unknown Fantasy Battle Brothers team name.
> 
> Midnight


Surrogate mother.....?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Fantastic sculpt, I'm looking forward to seeing Vulkan


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Russ! Russ! Russ! Russ! :wink:


----------



## Emperor's Wolf (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow this looks pretty Sweet. Thank you for the info!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I cannot wait to get my grubby mitts on him!

*Oh wifey! Break out the piggy bank! I know what I want for xmas!*


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i bet some of you are wondering why ferrus and his squad has not been up on the website yet so i searched the interwebs and found of people who might know what's going on,




> via RevEv over on Warseer
> While visiting Warhammer World yesterday I asked about When Ferrus Manus would be released. Apparently they are expecting preorders in the next couple of weeks. This is backed up by an email I received after an enquiry to Forge World that puts expected release dates about the end of October/ beginning of November.





> via Faluna over on Warseer
> I emailed FW about the release of the iron hands squad, and they replied that it would be up for pre-order along with Ferrus Manus early November - so I suppose either this week or next.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

His armor is supposed to be black. And that hammer doesn't really look as epic as described in the books. I think he's also always been portrayed as having a shaven head but meh. Really good detail though, I like the hands a lot especially.


----------

